# Crayfish with Turtle



## rolling-thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Murray River Shortneck Turtle who is around 6 months old, with a shell diameter of around 10cm. I want to get some new fish and other things for the tank to make it look nicer and different, which i am going to catch with my grandfather. I am just wondering if i could put in maybe 2 or 3 crayfish that around 7cm long in the tank with the turtle?

I just dont want the crayfish to nip at the turtle and hurt it, so would i be putting my turtle in danger if i added crayfish to my tank (which is 4 foot long)?

Also as well as crayfish, small praws (2-3cm long) i take it would be fine in the tank?

Thanks


----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2009)

imo i would not risk putting them in with him, i would think they would grab his feet..... thats just me


----------



## rolling-thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah thats what im worried about, can anyone else help me out here?


----------



## cris (Sep 22, 2009)

There is a risk of problems with larger crayfish, especially with smaller turtles. Probably not that likely but i would avoid it. Smaller crays and shrimp that can easily be eaten are safe and are good fresh food for turtles (although its actually illegal to feed them live). Many types of fish should be able to coexist in the same tank fairly safely if you want to add something extra to watch.


----------



## rolling-thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

ok thanks, anyone else have some information about it?


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 22, 2009)

crayfish and yabbies will eat small fish including suckerfish though right?


----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2009)

yep, your yabbies can do a lot of horrible damage to fish, slicing and dicing them - not nice!


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 22, 2009)

the yabbie was only going to be a snack for my croc, but i dont want it to eat all the suckerfish that the croc doesnt mind.


----------



## rolling-thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

yea, ok thanks, but does anyone have anymore info about crayfish, not yabbies??


----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> the yabbie was only going to be a snack for my croc, but i dont want it to eat all the suckerfish that the croc doesnt mind.


yep, if the yabbies survive the croc they will have a go at your suckers!


----------



## Noongato (Sep 22, 2009)

I had large yabbies in with our fish and i clipped ther claws, they tend to fight and chop each others limbs off anyway.
Got rid of them over time except 1, which i was just about to set her free in the dam and she ironically got out of the tank after all these years and cracked her head and died.

Mind you clipping their claws was only ever last resort as if done wrong it can do alot of damage


----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2009)

rolling-thunder said:


> yea, ok thanks, but does anyone have anymore info about crayfish, not yabbies??


 
a yabbie IS a form of crayfish dude.....

SFM - Species Info - Freshwater Crayfish


----------



## rolling-thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

right, well does anyone think crayfish could hurt or damage a turtle? also i would only be getting small ones.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2009)

a crayfish* is* a form of yabbie, a yabbie* is* a form crayfish, therefor any damage a yabbie could do to a turtle, a crayfish could also do to it because (_wait for it_) a crayfish is a form of yabbie and a yabbie is a form crayfish!!!!


----------



## rolling-thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

i know that, you've already told me, what i was asking was if a yabbie, or any other type of crayfish, could hurt a turtle, because all i really know is that they can hurt fish, i havent been told a thing about what would happen to a turtle


----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2009)

yes they did, read cirs's post, there was some great advice there.
have u googled?


----------



## rolling-thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

i know that, what i was asking was if any type of crayfish, *including yabbies, *would hurt a turtle?


----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2009)

OMG...... PHEW..... remember what we discussed..... *" a crayfish is a form of Yabbie, a yabbie is a form of cray fish*" there for, the advice that cris gave u would also apply to a yabbie.....



cris said:


> There is a risk of problems with larger crayfish, especially with smaller turtles. Probably not that likely but i would avoid it. Smaller crays and shrimp that can easily be eaten are safe and are good fresh food for turtles (although its actually illegal to feed them live). Many types of fish should be able to coexist in the same tank fairly safely if you want to add something extra to watch.[/QUOTE
> 
> this is to frustraing for me to post any more
> in short the answer is no - dont do it.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

ive never owned a turtle but i have had alot of yabbies in the past. Seeing what they can do to each other and how vicious they were towards their meals i would not risk them being in the tank. In my opinion i wouldnt risk it at all. No matter how desperate you may be they are cruel little buggers ripping at each other ..... Anyway thats just my opinion and i dont know much more than they are cruel i also know you can put fast things with yabbies but anything slow the yabbies will go for it


----------



## Noongato (Sep 22, 2009)

If you wouldnt put your face in the tank to let the yabbies/crayfish grab you, why would it be ok for a turtle?


----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2009)

midnightserval, some people r into that kinnda thing LOL


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol so true When i cleaned their tank out they would often become a tad more interested in my hand than i would like ;P and got to close for comfort haha So yeah i would go against putting yabbies in with the turtle BUT nothing against them they are awesome pets very easy and will eat almost anything but yeah


----------

